# Adopting a Bengal?



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

I am considering getting a Bengal cat from a friend of mine. She is selling it because she can't give it the attention it needs (she is a single mom). It is 5 years old, male, neutered, fully declawed, and healthy as far as I know!

I've been considering a cat for a while, just not sure I want to have the added expense. However she's only asking $100 for this guy and that includes whatever cat stuff she no longer needs.

I think a Bengal, being active (40% of the time lol) and a larger breed, would be a good choice to handle a Vizsla. I don't want a cat that will not be comfortable around my dog.

She did say I could take him for a night or two if I want. I may try that.

Honestly, my biggest concern is the added expense. But I do want a cat.

Anyone have any experience with the Bengals or any advice to offer?


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

What a great opportunity! I don’t have any advice specifically about Bengals; but they look like a cool, active, adventurous breed. I have a long-hair scardy-cat who, before I got Savannah, would hide if a TV show had a doorbell ring. She would completely vanish when mine would ring. It took about 5 months, but Savannah and Annie now eat dinner together every night and last weekend they decided to hang out on the deck together in the sunshine. 

I would think a Bengal would take far less time. My best advice is to work out the house rules before the cat comes. For instance, my laundry room is a dog-free zone. The two were never allowed unsupervised for the first few months and even now, I will only leave them alone if Annie is awake and knows her escape route. Chasing cats is forbidden (‘Leave It’ was a very popular command in the house for a while). If people food is in the offering (especially lunch-meat ham!), Annie and Savannah get the treat at the same time. 

I like having both a cat and a vizsla. It can certainly work, but depends on the foundation you supply and on the individual cat and dog. You may want to check out ‘Cats for Dummies.’ That book has some good, basic information about bringing cats and dogs together. 

Good luck!


----------



## Hardts (Oct 22, 2010)

I love the exotic look of the Bengal. I have a 2 year old male Bengal named Keet, who's every active and keeps the other DSH on his toes. When I was doing my research on the Bengal I remember reading that some actually get along better with a dog over another cat because of there high energy levels. I have brought other family members dogs around the house and he never runs away scared, he's more curious as to whats going on. I'm excited when July comes around and we finally get our Vizsla, I think they well be best of friends.
As for the cost of the Bengal, $100 is a steal! They can be found to have sensitive stomachs, so we keep ours on the higher quality foods. Whats interesting is that most, not all, actually LIKE playing in water. They are also so soft and don't shed to bad since they don't have an undercoat. This is my lil' buddy


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Bengals are very cool, beautiful cats, but IMO, I would not get the cat. I just don't think it's wise if you are already concerned about the potential cost. Potential is key, because you just don't know. No matter the animal, in my experience, the purchase cost is always the easy part. Just when I think all is well, "Murphy" takes a room in my house. Know what I mean? It is so easy to make decisions with animals from the heart/emotion & more difficult to do so from logic/reason. At least for me. I know you would provide a great home for the cat, but any reservation is reason not to do it. Just my 2 cents. Best wishes with your decision.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Well right now I have the cat on a trial period 

I picked him up tonight. I told the owner that I have to go out of town this weekend and I don't want to leave him alone in my house when he's so new to it, so I'm taking him back Thursday, no matter what.

I had the puppy and cat seperated, but that didn't work terribly well since the dog has to be able to see me (or else he whines/barks), and I wanted to see how the cat was doing.

Now we're all in the same room but the cat is safe on a desk behind a barrier. He is growling a bit at the dog, and the dog is whining at him because he wants to play. They've had a bout or two but I separate them if the dog gets too nosy. He's taken quite a few swats already.

As for cost, I don't think there will be much aside from if the cat gets sick. Apparently the cat barely eats a thing, and he's eating Meow Mix right now, so any other type of food will be a massive improvement. I wish I had my tax refund back, that would give me enough cushion to not have to worry about the "What if..." scenarios. Right now I don't want any sick animals!


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Well after one night, I'm just not sure Kobi can handle having a kitty in the house.

He can be okay with the cat _somtimes._ If they are in the same room he can be sitting on the couch and might keep his distance, however I'm not sure the cat is okay with this. Then he'll try to get closer and end up taking some swats to the face. Unfortunately he doesn't understand he needs to leave the cat alone, probably in part because I have not trained him as much as I should have. He is stubborn when it comes to training and there is a lot of basic stuff (such as "leave it") that he just doesn't understand.

And if the cat takes off running of course Kobi has to chase it and terrify it, no matter how much I yell at him to stop. I've done a pretty good job at keeping them separated, but I just am not sure it's worth all this work to make the cat comfortable around the dog when the dog is going to act this way. I think maybe Kobi is just not ready for a cat in the house. This experience has me wondering if he'd even be able to share the house with a dog!


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Kobi- My opinions only - so take them or leave them. It's a little much to expect peace after only one night. And really, you have already introduced them, determined the cat's physical comfort zone, identified Kobi's next training goals, and defined yourself as head of the household. Kitty has started identifying safe-zones and defining territory. Kobi is figuring out the new social structure in the house. That's a lot to expect from just the first few hours. Think about it, when people come to visit, that's barely enough time to arrive, hug everyone, go to the bathroom, unpack, eat, and go to bed.

The barrier is a great idea. Additionally, the cat needs an actual hiding place to feel secure (a simple box with multiple exits could work). Yelling at the dog to leave the cat alone will only amp up both of them. Try your 'leave it' command in a low-pitch, medium-soft voice. The softer volume will keep the cat from freaking and the tone should get the dog's attention. You might consider using a leash for a few hours this evening to see if that helps. Anytime you see an inappropriate focus on the cat, shake the leash as a distractor, whisper something like 'Don't scare the kitty', and see if you can head off the chaos before it starts. Your goal for the night could be just to avoid creating a situation where the cat feals like it has to swat. If it does get one in, see if you can determine if it is swatting claws-in or claws-out. Claws-in will take Kobi longer to understand without your reinforcement, but it may mean the cat is more amenable to the situation than you think. If the cat is already going claws-out and the dog isn't backing off, then you may be in for a tough time.

Hopefully Hardt will also weigh in with any of his Keet-specific experiences. By the way, Kellygh's comment on cost is right. Not to the extent of a vizsla, but the purchase price is the tip of the iceberg.

Good luck with the final decision.


----------



## Farmology (Apr 30, 2011)

Two days or even a couple of weeks is not enough time to assess if the two will get along. Having a back up plan to return is only half the commitment. Painfully slow introductions is the only way to be successful integrating felines without previous dog experience. I have 2 cats and a V. The cat gets priority to reassure their safety (eating, petting, attention, territory). If the dog ever knew she had the ability to "put" the cats is their place I'm not sure they would ever recover. 

Good suggestions to create dog free zones, escape routes etc. I also have an open crate for the cats that the dog knows is off limits. If one of my kitty's feels overwhelmed they can hide inside signalling me to calm the impending storm. I put my V is a stay until she did it automatically and that seemed to curb the play/chase urge.

As for cost, negligible compared to a dog. Insurance is a safety net. Be sure you're ready to invest like any pet the time/energy needed. Feline behaviour rules differ from their canine friends so be aware that while conditioning is the same, training techniques require modification. 

Good luck! Cats are also phenomenal companions and rival the intelligence of your V which can be incredibly entertaining


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys. Maybe I just need to have more patience with it... I just feel so bad for the kitty when he is scared and has to run off from Kobi. Kobi's e collar comes today, so I'm thinking that will help me get Kobi's attention when he's going nuts. I have no idea how he will respond to the shock collar, we will see.

The cat actually has previous experience with a Weimerarner. I have not met that dog, but I'm sure he wasn't on Kobi's level of crazy. Still, the dog shouldn't be TOTALLY new to him.

I'm thinking I'll try some more to give the cat some shelter from the dog. Maybe a box he can get into or rubbermaid container with an opening.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Well, Kobi's new e-collar has been working miracles. He was a different dog almost from the moment I put it on. Man I wish I would have bought it sooner. He hasn't had any negative reaction to it (yelping, jumping, etc.), but it does seem pretty effective. I don't think I've cranked it past 50% yet (and that was when he was chasing the cat). I mostly use the "pager" feature which just vibrates. So incredibly effective!

I think the cat is going to work out, hopefully I can let him stay in my house over the weekend while I'm gone and have my mom check up on him.

Anyways, here are some pictures of Charlie. He's not a Vizsla... I know... but he's pretty cute


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

What a handsome cat!


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

50% as in half way? Sounds a bit much. I'm sure the level of shock varies from collar to collar. I would stick with the buzz unless it is really necessary to get his attention. Make sure the collar is tight on his neck just under his ears. The collar shouldn't rotate on his neck under any circumstance.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Yes it was half way, I don't know what it is half of though, so I am not really sure what that means  I prefer not to use the shock though. The buzzing feature is VERY handy and he seems to respond to that. I don't feel bad holding that button down if he ignores it at first because it shouldn't hurt him. He usually responds very quickly though. I have hardly used it today, only when he was chasing the cat.


----------



## Farmology (Apr 30, 2011)

Handsome boy!


----------

